# first time bacon maker



## webebigdog (Sep 15, 2013)

I get to pick up my pork bellies Moday. Cure #1 salt coming. What is best brine?Rub? to put on? how long in brine or rub? I built a smoker which can hot smoke and cold smoke. Pictures coming soon on smoker, is my first one. I have heard 7 days in fridge, only 3 days? I am slowley converting to organic and home growm/made. and I love bacon. rub/brine thinking of is brown sugar salt and pepper and the curing salt. Suggestions? I will be using apple wood for smoking/curing the bacon. I like apple wood smoked bacon. that or hickory, but just had to cut an apple tree down so I saved the wood for this.....Any help, suggestions or comments are very welcome...

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a good rub thread and a good brine thread to read through. Tons of info on both.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pop's Brine is the easiest way to make wet-brined bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I find that using 1/3 cup of salt is the sweet spot for my taste.

Good luck!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup, pops brine is very good and easy.

I have bearcarvers curing bacon now.

It is just as easy.


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2013)

I have tried both curing and brine and IMHO there are differences but they are minor. I think it falls to whichever method you are more comfortable with. Personally, I have been using Pop's brine because it is a bit easier as there is no calculation to adjust the cure to the weight of the meat as with dry curing.

That being said, you use more ingredients with the brine so, if you are cheap, dry curing is better.

Disco


----------



## webebigdog (Sep 15, 2013)

I am so glad I found this site!!!! What great information I have recieved. I will be trimming the pork bellies tomorrow night and brining will start Tuesday. I can hardly wait for the smoker to stop and i can try my own bacon!!!!!!!!... Sure glad I have the time to wait...... Thanks again.


----------

